# TTF shooting low



## Grumpy dog (Oct 3, 2015)

Recently I decided to try a TTF catty, I normally shoot OTT, so after watching a few videos of people shooting TTF style I bought one for myself to try.

I had it a few days now and its great apart from I just cannot get on target with it, my grouping is good but I'm consistently about two inches low at five yards and anything more 10/20 yards I'm a foot low!!

I've tried lowering my anchor point but I'm now anchoring my thumb knuckle to the underneath of my jaw and I've run out of face to anchor to and thats it, good grouping, fairly consistent but the best I can do with such a low anchor point is two inches below target at five yards and so on!

Does any have any suggestions as to what I'm doing wrong and how I can get it right?

Cheers


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That seems pretty severe. How wide are the forks? 
Have you tried different band sets?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You're canting the forks . Keep them even an parallel to the target . Check yourself in a mirror , video or an active observer .


----------



## Grumpy dog (Oct 3, 2015)

Pretty wide, not sure of the measurements, I've shortened the band set to my preferred draw length but it made no difference!

I'll have a look with the mirror in a mo!


----------



## Grumpy dog (Oct 3, 2015)

You are right Treefork, I'm canting the upper fork towards the target and the lower back towards my self!

Its a pinch grip style catty with a thick polyurethane finish that is very slippy, think I'm going to try to alter the frame to a thumb brace and roughen up the finish for a better grip and see how that goes!


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Bro not to sound facetious, but try aiming 2in higher.
Pretty soon the brain starts to calibrate for it (I find).


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Grumpy dog said:


> You are right Treefork, I'm canting the upper fork towards the target and the lower back towards my self!
> 
> Its a pinch grip style catty with a thick polyurethane finish that is very slippy, think I'm going to try to alter the frame to a thumb brace and roughen up the finish for a better grip and see how that goes!


 :thumbsup: You can slip some large rubber tubing onto the pinch points for a surer repeatable grip . Use a little rubbing alcohol to lube it up first .


----------



## Grumpy dog (Oct 3, 2015)

Thing is Jedimike I want to keep my sight picture and change/find out what I'm doing wrong to be able to keep my anchor point/sight picture, not much point having an aimable catty if I have to blot the target out in order to hit it, if i'm doing that at five yards I'll be who knows where at longer range.

Treefork it makes no difference how I cant the forks, tried canting them several ways and its always low still, I'm starting to think its pouch grip or my head position, I've had some good groups and two spot on bulls tonight from experimenting with the pouch grip and moving my head around


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

are you tilting your head over when you aim? helps get the top and bottom tubes lined up right under your eye and gives you a little more room to drop.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> You're canting the forks . Keep them even an parallel to the target . Check yourself in a mirror , video or an active observer .


This...

...I generally shoot TTF, & I used to do the exact opposite when switching to OTF; it takes practice to switch fluidly between the two.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

It does take practice switching if the forks are different widths. But if youre someone who makes your own ss you can choose to make it less of a width .. I shoot ss that have an overall fork width of 4inches.. that way I can keep my anchor point at the dip between my cheek bone and teeth. It works for me. Maybe give it a try. The best help ive received was here on the forum and I never changed my opinion on accuracy since.


----------

